# WINE amd64 no-multilib fehler C compiler cannot create execu

## tk80

hallo

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

ich möchte WINE auf meinen Laptop installieren. (amd64 no-multilib)

Bekomme aber immer "C compiler cannot create executables" Fehler

danke

----------

## ScytheMan

gibts einen bestimmten grund für no-multilib?

wine unter no-multilib sollte imho nur mit win64 useflag laufen, wobei hier nur 64bit anwendungen ausgeführt werden können, keine garantie auf die aussage. habe selbst nie no-multilib benutzt.

----------

## danvari

wine muss als 32bit applikation kompiliert werden, imho wird es dir nicht gelingen mit no-multilib  :Wink: .

----------

## musv

Selbst wenn du wine als 64bit-Anwendung compiliert bekommst, wird dir das nicht viel nützen - außer du willst ausschließlich die zahlreichen 64bit-Windowsprogramme nutzen. Normale 32bit-Winprogramme sollten nicht funtionieren.

----------

## tk80

ich wollte kein misch-masch haben sondern ein reines 64bit system

am anfang gab es immer probleme mit dem programmen aber mitlerweile 

gibt es eigentlich alles für 64bit

das use-flag win64 gibts leider nur mit der neuen wine version und die verlangt

das neue gcc was noch hard-testing ist

vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand der es hin bekommen hat  :Wink: 

----------

## danvari

von welcher wine version sprichst du? ich habe 1.1.25 drauf, dabei habe ich die stabile gcc 4.3.2.

----------

## tk80

setzt mal das use-flag "win64"

dann will er auf einmal ">=sys-devel/gcc-4.4.0"

----------

## ConiKost

 *tk80 wrote:*   

> setzt mal das use-flag "win64"
> 
> dann will er auf einmal ">=sys-devel/gcc-4.4.0"

 

Normal  :Wink:  Wine64 braucht GCC 4.4.x, damit es richtig kompiliert werden kann...

----------

## Josef.95

Daher ist wine unter einem reinen 64Bit System auch noch Hart maskiert

```
# emerge -av =wine-1.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=app-emulation/wine-1.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/wine-1.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/features/64bit-native/package.mask:

# AMD64 Team <amd64@gentoo.org>

# Mask packages that rely on amd64 multilib
```

 

```
# eix -e wine

* app-emulation/wine

     Available versions:  [M]1.0!t [M](~)1.0.1!t [M]1.1.0!t [M]1.1.1!t [M]1.1.2!t [M]1.1.3!t [M]1.1.4!t [M]1.1.5!t [M]1.1.6!t [M]1.1.7!t [M]1.1.8!t [M]1.1.9!t [M]1.1.10!t [M]1.1.11!t [M]1.1.12!t [M](~)1.1.13!t [M](~)1.1.14!t [M](~)1.1.15!t [M](~)1.1.16!t [M](~)1.1.17!t [M](~)1.1.18!t [M](~)1.1.19!t [M](~)1.1.20!t [M](~)1.1.21!t [M](~)1.1.22!t [M](~)1.1.23!t [M](~)1.1.24!t [M](~)1.1.25!t [M]**9999!t {X alsa cups dbus esd gecko gnutls hal jack jpeg lcms ldap nas ncurses opengl oss png samba scanner ssl win64 xcomposite xinerama xml}

     Homepage:            http://www.winehq.org/

     Description:         free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix
```

Eventuell könnte dir eine 32Bit Chroot Umgebung weiterhelfen... (ungetestet)

siehe hierzu zb http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

----------

## musv

 *tk80 wrote:*   

> aber mitlerweile gibt es eigentlich alles für 64bit

 

```
equery depends emul-linux-*

app-text/acroread-9.1.2 (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.4.2)

                        (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.0)

games-emulation/zsnes-1.51-r2 (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-10.1)

media-tv/sopcast-3.0.1 (amd64 ? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat)

net-im/skype-2.0.0.72 (amd64 ? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat)

                      (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.1.1)

                      (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.4)

                      (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.2)

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9 (ncurses & amd64 ? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347 (amd64 ? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

                                    (amd64 ? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs)

                                    (amd64 ? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-7.0)
```

Sieht mir nicht danach aus. Grub kann man ja wieder deinstallieren. Die restlichen Programme sind nicht unbedingt wichtig für den Betrieb eines Systems. Aber einige davon nutze ich doch schon öfters.

----------

## tk80

für grub gibt es auch eine 64bit version

"sys-boot/grub-static"

----------

